# Happy Birthday cc3915



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

:wink_smile: Have a great day!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Happy B-day chicken fucker!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

* Happy Birthday Buddy! *

As a little present, I was able to dig up a picture of your first cruiser.
It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday CC I hope you have a great day and enjoy yourself :wavespin:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

* Happy Birthday*

*







*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday CC, have a great day.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, Dazy you got the numbers backwards! ....and add a few to that as well.....Happy Birthday CC! You should tell Koz that back in the day, you walked a foot beat around the Quabbin, not like the young whippersnappers do in a cruiser now.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Big Sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Brithday!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*cc, may this be the HAPPIEST Birthday you've ever had and may NEXT YEAR surpass it!*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> * Happy Birthday Buddy! *
> 
> As a little present, I was able to dig up a picture of your first cruiser.
> It is a thing of beauty.


And here's a later photo.









Happy Birthday.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday CC!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday from sunny FLA :beer_yum:


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday, CC. Have a great day, stay dry and stay safe.:wavespin:


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday CC!

Oh and INBTL!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy "B" Day


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday! 

May you live to be 100 years, with one extra year to repent.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> May you live to be 100 years, with one extra year to repent.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


This isn't his 100th year?? You're not old cc, you're wickid fawkin old!! Happy B-Day. Enjoy!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday. Hope you get some warmer and dryer weather as a nice present.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday my man!!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Happiest Birthday.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Happy B Day gray beard (I'm clinking my beer with your glass of prune juice)


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday CC!!









All my best wishes to you...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't compete. First 263 gives you a trip down memory lane, then USMCMP gives you toys and Cindy gives you a picture of a woman almost as attractive as she is. I got nothing. I'm ashamed. :embaressed_smile:

OH, here's a nice gift, a dart board. You have to draw the score lines because if I did, I'd have a visit from the Secret Service and believe me, I could do without ANOTHER cavity search.

At least until I feel fresh.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday thanks for all the stories and helping to orient noobs to mass cops.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Thank you all* for the birthday wishes and gifts on this my 31st birthday.

A special shout out to the OP, Dazy5 for starting the thread (Sweet 16 LMAO). Thanks Daze.... to KW for the beers (you know my brand), LG for the Home Depot gift card (I promise to just go inside and buy stuff)...to Kosmo and 263 for the beautiful cruising cars and to USMC and Cindy for the hot ladies.....also I can't forget Kilv for the great portrait of the worst president this country has ever seen (nothing to be ashamed of my brother). LOL

You're all the BEST!!!!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday there CC, wish you many more....


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday CC. Hope retirement's treating you well.


----------

